# Forward map FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.



## Dryanta (May 5, 2009)

Hi there guys. I am having all sorts of fun with this one. 



```
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.166 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.174 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.178 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.140 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.157 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.173 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.185 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
May  5 13:25:06 <daemon.err> cor dhcpd: Forward map from server.fsklaw.com to 192.168.62.176 FAILED: Has an A record but no DHCID, not mine.
```

I'm trying to do a NMS setup and can't have it junked up with stuff that doesn't matter logwise. Server is a windows 2000 box, evidently it grabs up a bunch of dhcp leases for routing and remote access/vpn stuff. I just need to reduce the chatter in my logfiles. Is there a way to purge the dhcp leases manually or force the registration of a dhcid?


----------



## Dryanta (May 7, 2009)

There's gotta be a dhcpd whiz around here. I just need to know how to get it to stop crying over this. So again, the server2000 box grabs these ips for vpn clients but then something gets dropped in between the two. My lease times are very short.


----------

